# Asus EeePC 1005PXD and snd_hda on FreeBSD 9.1RC-2



## DeathStar (Oct 7, 2012)

Hi, guys. Install FreeBSD on the Asus Eee PC 1005 PXD and I have a problem with the sound. The fact that the sound does not play from built-in speakers. When the connector is inserted in 3.5 headphones or speakers the sound of them playing. The following quote their configs.

```
root@eeepc:/home/deathstar # cat /dev/sndstat 
FreeBSD Audio Driver (newpcm: 64bit 2009061500/amd64)
Installed devices:
pcm0: <Realtek ALC269 (Analog 2.0+HP/2.0)> (play/rec) default
root@eeepc:/home/deathstar # dmesg | grep hdaa
hdaa0: <Realtek ALC269 Audio Function Group> at nid 1 on hdacc0
hdaa0: Audio Function Group at nid=1: 34 subnodes 2-35
hdaa0: NumGPIO=2 NumGPO=0 NumGPI=0 GPIWake=0 GPIUnsol=1
hdaa0:  GPIO0: disabled
hdaa0:  GPIO1: disabled
hdaa0: Original pins configuration:
hdaa0: nid   0x    as seq device       conn  jack    loc        color   misc
hdaa0: 18 99a30920 2  0  Mic           Fixed ATAPI   Onboard    Unknown 9
hdaa0: 20 99130110 1  0  Speaker       Fixed ATAPI   Onboard    Unknown 1
hdaa0: 23 411111f0 15 0  Speaker       None  1/8     Rear       Black   1
hdaa0: 24 411111f0 15 0  Speaker       None  1/8     Rear       Black   1
hdaa0: 25 411111f0 15 0  Speaker       None  1/8     Rear       Black   1
hdaa0: 26 0121441f 1  15 Headphones    Jack  1/8     Rear       Green   4
hdaa0: 27 411111f0 15 0  Speaker       None  1/8     Rear       Black   1
hdaa0: 29 4006852d 2  13 Line-out      None  Digital 0x00       Purple  5
hdaa0: 30 411111f0 15 0  Speaker       None  1/8     Rear       Black   1
hdaa0: 33 411111f0 15 0  Speaker       None  1/8     Rear       Black   1
hdaa0: Patching widget caps nid=29 0x00400000 -> 0x00700000
hdaa0: Patched pins configuration:
hdaa0: nid   0x    as seq device       conn  jack    loc        color   misc
hdaa0: 18 99a30920 2  0  Mic           Fixed ATAPI   Onboard    Unknown 9
hdaa0: 20 99130110 1  0  Speaker       Fixed ATAPI   Onboard    Unknown 1
hdaa0: 23 411111f0 15 0  Speaker       None  1/8     Rear       Black   1 DISA
hdaa0: 24 411111f0 15 0  Speaker       None  1/8     Rear       Black   1 DISA
hdaa0: 25 411111f0 15 0  Speaker       None  1/8     Rear       Black   1 DISA
hdaa0: 26 0121441f 1  15 Headphones    Jack  1/8     Rear       Green   4
hdaa0: 27 411111f0 15 0  Speaker       None  1/8     Rear       Black   1 DISA
hdaa0: 30 411111f0 15 0  Speaker       None  1/8     Rear       Black   1 DISA
hdaa0: 33 411111f0 15 0  Speaker       None  1/8     Rear       Black   1 DISA
hdaa0: 2 associations found:
hdaa0: Association 0 (1) out:
hdaa0:  Pin nid=20 seq=0
hdaa0:  Pin nid=26 seq=15
hdaa0: Association 1 (2) in:
hdaa0:  Pin nid=18 seq=0
hdaa0: Tracing association 0 (1)
hdaa0:  Pin 20 traced to DAC 2
hdaa0:  Pin 26 traced to DAC 2 and hpredir 0
hdaa0: Association 0 (1) trace succeeded
hdaa0: Tracing association 1 (2)
hdaa0:  Unable to trace pin 18 to ADC 8, undo traces
hdaa0:  Pin 18 traced to ADC 9
hdaa0: Association 1 (2) trace succeeded
hdaa0: Looking for additional DAC for association 0 (1)
hdaa0: Looking for additional ADC for association 1 (2)
hdaa0: Tracing input monitor
hdaa0: Tracing other input monitors
hdaa0:  Tracing nid 18 to out
hdaa0: Tracing beeper
hdaa0:  nid 29 traced to out
hdaa0: Headphones redirection for association 0 nid=26 using unsolicited responses.
hdaa0: Pin sense: nid=26 sence=0x80000000 (connected)
hdaa0: Redirect output to: headphones
hdaa0: FG config/quirks: forcestereo ivref50 ivref80 ivref100 ivref
hdaa0: 
hdaa0: +-------------------+
hdaa0: | DUMPING HDA NODES |
hdaa0: +-------------------+
hdaa0: 
hdaa0: Default Parameter
hdaa0: -----------------
hdaa0:      Stream cap: 0x00000001
hdaa0:                  PCM
hdaa0:         PCM cap: 0x000e0560
hdaa0:                  16 20 24 bits, 44 48 96 192 KHz
hdaa0:          IN amp: 0x00000000
hdaa0:         OUT amp: 0x00000000
hdaa0: 
hdaa0:             nid: 2
hdaa0:            Name: audio output
hdaa0:      Widget cap: 0x0000001d
hdaa0:                  STEREO
hdaa0:     Association: 0 (0x00008001)
hdaa0:             OSS: pcm (pcm)
hdaa0:      Stream cap: 0x00000001
hdaa0:                  PCM
hdaa0:         PCM cap: 0x000e0560
hdaa0:                  16 20 24 bits, 44 48 96 192 KHz
hdaa0:      Output amp: 0x00025757
hdaa0:                  mute=0 step=87 size=2 offset=87
hdaa0: 
hdaa0:             nid: 3 [DISABLED]
hdaa0:            Name: audio output
hdaa0:      Widget cap: 0x0000001d
hdaa0:                  STEREO
hdaa0:      Stream cap: 0x00000001
hdaa0:                  PCM
hdaa0:         PCM cap: 0x000e0560
hdaa0:                  16 20 24 bits, 44 48 96 192 KHz
hdaa0:      Output amp: 0x00025757
hdaa0:                  mute=0 step=87 size=2 offset=87
hdaa0: 
hdaa0:             nid: 4 [DISABLED]
hdaa0:            Name: vendor widget
hdaa0:      Widget cap: 0x00f00000
hdaa0: 
hdaa0:             nid: 5 [DISABLED]
hdaa0:            Name: vendor widget
hdaa0:      Widget cap: 0x00f00000
hdaa0: 
hdaa0:             nid: 6 [DISABLED]
hdaa0:            Name: audio output
hdaa0:      Widget cap: 0x00000211
hdaa0:                  DIGITAL STEREO
hdaa0:      Stream cap: 0x00000001
hdaa0:                  PCM
hdaa0:         PCM cap: 0x000e05e0
hdaa0:                  16 20 24 bits, 44 48 88 96 192 KHz
hdaa0: 
hdaa0:             nid: 7 [DISABLED]
hdaa0:            Name: vendor widget
hdaa0:      Widget cap: 0x00f00000
hdaa0: 
hdaa0:             nid: 8 [DISABLED]
hdaa0:            Name: audio input
hdaa0:      Widget cap: 0x0010011b
hdaa0:                  STEREO
hdaa0:      Stream cap: 0x00000001
hdaa0:                  PCM
hdaa0:         PCM cap: 0x000e0560
hdaa0:                  16 20 24 bits, 44 48 96 192 KHz
hdaa0:       Input amp: 0x80051f0b
hdaa0:                  mute=1 step=31 size=5 offset=11
hdaa0:     connections: 1
hdaa0:           |
hdaa0:           + [DISABLED] <- nid=35 [audio mixer] [DISABLED]
hdaa0: 
hdaa0:             nid: 9
hdaa0:            Name: audio input
hdaa0:      Widget cap: 0x0010011b
hdaa0:                  STEREO
hdaa0:     Association: 1 (0x00000001)
hdaa0:      Stream cap: 0x00000001
hdaa0:                  PCM
hdaa0:         PCM cap: 0x000e0560
hdaa0:                  16 20 24 bits, 44 48 96 192 KHz
hdaa0:       Input amp: 0x80051f0b
hdaa0:                  mute=1 step=31 size=5 offset=11
hdaa0:     connections: 1
hdaa0:           |
hdaa0:           + <- nid=34 [audio selector]
hdaa0: 
hdaa0:             nid: 10 [DISABLED]
hdaa0:            Name: vendor widget
hdaa0:      Widget cap: 0x00f00000
hdaa0: 
hdaa0:             nid: 11
hdaa0:            Name: audio mixer
hdaa0:      Widget cap: 0x0020010b
hdaa0:                  STEREO
hdaa0:     Association: -2 (0x00000000)
hdaa0:             OSS: speaker
hdaa0:       Input amp: 0x80051f17
hdaa0:                  mute=1 step=31 size=5 offset=23
hdaa0:     connections: 5
hdaa0:           |
hdaa0:           + [DISABLED] <- nid=24 [pin: Speaker (None)] [DISABLED]
hdaa0:           + [DISABLED] <- nid=25 [pin: Speaker (None)] [DISABLED]
hdaa0:           + [DISABLED] <- nid=26 [pin: Headphones (Green Jack)]
hdaa0:           + [DISABLED] <- nid=27 [pin: Speaker (None)] [DISABLED]
hdaa0:           + <- nid=29 [beep widget]
hdaa0: 
hdaa0:             nid: 12
hdaa0:            Name: audio mixer
hdaa0:      Widget cap: 0x0020010b
hdaa0:                  STEREO
hdaa0:     Association: 0 (0x00008001)
hdaa0:             OSS: pcm, speaker
hdaa0:       Input amp: 0x80000000
hdaa0:                  mute=1 step=0 size=0 offset=0
hdaa0:     connections: 2
hdaa0:           |
hdaa0:           + <- nid=2 [audio output]
hdaa0:           + <- nid=11 [audio mixer]
hdaa0:
```


----------



## DeathStar (Oct 7, 2012)

```
hdaa0:             nid: 13 [DISABLED]
hdaa0:            Name: audio mixer
hdaa0:      Widget cap: 0x0020010b
hdaa0:                  STEREO
hdaa0:     Association: -2 (0x00000000)
hdaa0:       Input amp: 0x80000000
hdaa0:                  mute=1 step=0 size=0 offset=0
hdaa0:     connections: 2
hdaa0:           |
hdaa0:           + [DISABLED] <- nid=3 [audio output] [DISABLED]
hdaa0:           + [DISABLED] <- nid=11 [audio mixer]
hdaa0: 
hdaa0:             nid: 14 [DISABLED]
hdaa0:            Name: vendor widget
hdaa0:      Widget cap: 0x00f00000
hdaa0: 
hdaa0:             nid: 15 [DISABLED]
hdaa0:            Name: audio mixer
hdaa0:      Widget cap: 0x0020010a
hdaa0:       Input amp: 0x80000000
hdaa0:                  mute=1 step=0 size=0 offset=0
hdaa0:     connections: 2
hdaa0:           |
hdaa0:           + [DISABLED] <- nid=2 [audio output]
hdaa0:           + [DISABLED] <- nid=11 [audio mixer]
hdaa0: 
hdaa0:             nid: 16 [DISABLED]
hdaa0:            Name: vendor widget
hdaa0:      Widget cap: 0x00f00000
hdaa0: 
hdaa0:             nid: 17 [DISABLED]
hdaa0:            Name: vendor widget
hdaa0:      Widget cap: 0x00f00000
hdaa0: 
hdaa0:             nid: 18
hdaa0:            Name: pin: Mic (Fixed)
hdaa0:      Widget cap: 0x0040000b
hdaa0:                  STEREO
hdaa0:     Association: 1 (0x00000001)
hdaa0:             OSS: monitor (monitor)
hdaa0:         Pin cap: 0x00000020
hdaa0:                  IN
hdaa0:      Pin config: 0x99a30920
hdaa0:     Pin control: 0x00000020 IN
hdaa0:       Input amp: 0x002f0300
hdaa0:                  mute=0 step=3 size=47 offset=0
hdaa0: 
hdaa0:             nid: 19 [DISABLED]
hdaa0:            Name: vendor widget
hdaa0:      Widget cap: 0x00f00000
hdaa0: 
hdaa0:             nid: 20
hdaa0:            Name: pin: Speaker (Fixed)
hdaa0:      Widget cap: 0x0040018d
hdaa0:                  UNSOL STEREO
hdaa0:     Association: 0 (0x00000001)
hdaa0:         Pin cap: 0x00010014
hdaa0:                  PDC OUT EAPD
hdaa0:      Pin config: 0x99130110
hdaa0:     Pin control: 0x00000040 OUT
hdaa0:            EAPD: 0x00000002
hdaa0:      Output amp: 0x80000000
hdaa0:                  mute=1 step=0 size=0 offset=0
hdaa0:     connections: 2
hdaa0:           |
hdaa0:           + <- nid=12 [audio mixer] (selected)
hdaa0:           + [DISABLED] <- nid=13 [audio mixer] [DISABLED]
hdaa0: 
hdaa0:             nid: 21 [DISABLED]
hdaa0:            Name: vendor widget
hdaa0:      Widget cap: 0x00f00000
hdaa0: 
hdaa0:             nid: 22 [DISABLED]
hdaa0:            Name: vendor widget
hdaa0:      Widget cap: 0x00f00000
hdaa0: 
hdaa0:             nid: 23 [DISABLED]
hdaa0:            Name: pin: Speaker (None)
hdaa0:      Widget cap: 0x0040010c
hdaa0:         Pin cap: 0x00000010
hdaa0:                  OUT
hdaa0:      Pin config: 0x411111f0
hdaa0:     Pin control: 0x00000000
hdaa0:      Output amp: 0x80000000
hdaa0:                  mute=1 step=0 size=0 offset=0
hdaa0:     connections: 1
hdaa0:           |
hdaa0:           + [DISABLED] <- nid=15 [audio mixer] [DISABLED]
hdaa0: 
hdaa0:             nid: 24 [DISABLED]
hdaa0:            Name: pin: Speaker (None)
hdaa0:      Widget cap: 0x0040018f
hdaa0:                  UNSOL STEREO
hdaa0:         Pin cap: 0x00001734
hdaa0:                  PDC OUT IN VREF[ 50 80 GROUND HIZ ]
hdaa0:      Pin config: 0x411111f0
hdaa0:     Pin control: 0x00000000
hdaa0:      Output amp: 0x80000000
hdaa0:                  mute=1 step=0 size=0 offset=0
hdaa0:       Input amp: 0x002f0300
hdaa0:                  mute=0 step=3 size=47 offset=0
hdaa0:     connections: 1
hdaa0:           |
hdaa0:           + [DISABLED] <- nid=13 [audio mixer] [DISABLED]
hdaa0:             nid: 25 [DISABLED]
hdaa0:            Name: pin: Speaker (None)
hdaa0:      Widget cap: 0x0040008b
hdaa0:                  UNSOL STEREO
hdaa0:         Pin cap: 0x00001724
hdaa0:                  PDC IN VREF[ 50 80 GROUND HIZ ]
hdaa0:      Pin config: 0x411111f0
hdaa0:     Pin control: 0x00000000
hdaa0:       Input amp: 0x002f0300
hdaa0:                  mute=0 step=3 size=47 offset=0
hdaa0: 
hdaa0:             nid: 26
hdaa0:            Name: pin: Headphones (Green Jack)
hdaa0:      Widget cap: 0x0040018f
hdaa0:                  UNSOL STEREO
hdaa0:     Association: 0 (0x00008000)
hdaa0:         Pin cap: 0x0000003c
hdaa0:                  PDC HP OUT IN
hdaa0:      Pin config: 0x0121441f
hdaa0:     Pin control: 0x000000c0 HP OUT
hdaa0:      Output amp: 0x80000000
hdaa0:                  mute=1 step=0 size=0 offset=0
hdaa0:       Input amp: 0x002f0300
hdaa0:                  mute=0 step=3 size=47 offset=0
hdaa0:     connections: 2
hdaa0:           |
hdaa0:           + <- nid=12 [audio mixer] (selected)
hdaa0:           + [DISABLED] <- nid=13 [audio mixer] [DISABLED]
hdaa0: 
hdaa0:             nid: 27 [DISABLED]
hdaa0:            Name: pin: Speaker (None)
hdaa0:      Widget cap: 0x0040018f
hdaa0:                  UNSOL STEREO
hdaa0:         Pin cap: 0x00000034
hdaa0:                  PDC OUT IN
hdaa0:      Pin config: 0x411111f0
hdaa0:     Pin control: 0x00000000
hdaa0:      Output amp: 0x80000000
hdaa0:                  mute=1 step=0 size=0 offset=0
hdaa0:       Input amp: 0x002f0300
hdaa0:                  mute=0 step=3 size=47 offset=0
hdaa0:     connections: 2
hdaa0:           |
hdaa0:           + [DISABLED] <- nid=12 [audio mixer] (selected)
hdaa0:           + <- nid=13 [audio mixer] [DISABLED]
hdaa0: 
hdaa0:             nid: 28 [DISABLED]
hdaa0:            Name: vendor widget
hdaa0:      Widget cap: 0x00f00000
hdaa0: 
hdaa0:             nid: 29
hdaa0:            Name: beep widget
hdaa0:      Widget cap: 0x00700000
hdaa0:     Association: -2 (0x00000000)
hdaa0:             OSS: speaker (speaker)
hdaa0:         Pin cap: 0x00000020
hdaa0:                  IN
hdaa0:      Pin config: 0x4006852d
hdaa0:     Pin control: 0x00000020 IN
hdaa0: 
hdaa0:             nid: 30 [DISABLED]
hdaa0:            Name: pin: Speaker (None)
hdaa0:      Widget cap: 0x00400381
hdaa0:                  DIGITAL UNSOL STEREO
hdaa0:         Pin cap: 0x00000014
hdaa0:                  PDC OUT
hdaa0:      Pin config: 0x411111f0
hdaa0:     Pin control: 0x00000000
hdaa0:     connections: 1
hdaa0:           |
hdaa0:           + <- nid=6 [audio output] [DISABLED]
hdaa0: 
hdaa0:             nid: 31 [DISABLED]
hdaa0:            Name: vendor widget
hdaa0:      Widget cap: 0x00f00000
hdaa0: 
hdaa0:             nid: 32 [DISABLED]
hdaa0:            Name: vendor widget
hdaa0:      Widget cap: 0x00f00040
hdaa0:                  PROC
hdaa0: 
hdaa0:             nid: 33 [DISABLED]
hdaa0:            Name: pin: Speaker (None)
hdaa0:      Widget cap: 0x0040018d
hdaa0:                  UNSOL STEREO
hdaa0:         Pin cap: 0x0000001c
hdaa0:                  PDC HP OUT
hdaa0:      Pin config: 0x411111f0
hdaa0:     Pin control: 0x00000000
hdaa0:      Output amp: 0x80000000
hdaa0:                  mute=1 step=0 size=0 offset=0
hdaa0:     connections: 2
hdaa0:           |
hdaa0:           + [DISABLED] <- nid=12 [audio mixer] (selected)
hdaa0:           + <- nid=13 [audio mixer] [DISABLED]
hdaa0: 
hdaa0:             nid: 34
hdaa0:            Name: audio selector
hdaa0:      Widget cap: 0x0030010b
hdaa0:                  STEREO
hdaa0:     Association: 1 (0x00000001)
hdaa0:             OSS: speaker, monitor
hdaa0:     connections: 7
hdaa0:           |
hdaa0:           + [DISABLED] <- nid=24 [pin: Speaker (None)] [DISABLED]
hdaa0:           + [DISABLED] <- nid=25 [pin: Speaker (None)] [DISABLED]
hdaa0:           + [DISABLED] <- nid=26 [pin: Headphones (Green Jack)]
hdaa0:           + [DISABLED] <- nid=27 [pin: Speaker (None)] [DISABLED]
hdaa0:           + <- nid=29 [beep widget]
hdaa0:           + <- nid=11 [audio mixer]
hdaa0:           + <- nid=18 [pin: Mic (Fixed)] (selected)
hdaa0: 
hdaa0:             nid: 35 [DISABLED]
hdaa0:            Name: audio mixer
hdaa0:      Widget cap: 0x0020010b
hdaa0:                  STEREO
hdaa0:       Input amp: 0x80000000
hdaa0:                  mute=1 step=0 size=0 offset=0
hdaa0:     connections: 6
hdaa0:           |
hdaa0:           + [DISABLED] <- nid=24 [pin: Speaker (None)] [DISABLED]
hdaa0:           + [DISABLED] <- nid=25 [pin: Speaker (None)] [DISABLED]
hdaa0:           + [DISABLED] <- nid=26 [pin: Headphones (Green Jack)]
hdaa0:           + [DISABLED] <- nid=27 [pin: Speaker (None)] [DISABLED]
hdaa0:           + [DISABLED] <- nid=29 [beep widget]
hdaa0:           + [DISABLED] <- nid=11 [audio mixer]
hdaa0: 
pcm0: <Realtek ALC269 (Analog 2.0+HP/2.0)> at nid 20,26 and 18 on hdaa0
root@eeepc:/home/deathstar # cat /boot/device.hints | grep hdac
hint.hdac.0.cad0.nid20.config="as=1"
hint.hdac.0.cad0.nid26.config="as=1 seq=15"
hint.hdac.0.cad0.nid18.config="as=2"
root@eeepc:/home/deathstar #hdaa0:
```


----------



## initpy (Nov 1, 2012)

Hi DeathStar,

I think we have the same problem, and with mav@ I think 
that we solved it.

See here: http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=35383

And please let me know if it works for you too, 
we'll tell mav@ so that he will update the patch with 
your subid before MFC'ing in two weeks


----------

